# Puppy walks, puppy bites, wild puppiness!



## FaithsMom (Nov 30, 2008)

My puppy Faith, is 9 weeks old. She is smart and adorable (of course!) and has some cute and some very annoying habits. 

We try to go for walks with her on a leash. Sometimes we can walk for 2-4 blocks, and other times she is so scared, we can't get a block in, even when I try to bribe her with treats. She just wants to run home as fast as she can.

She also gets so wound up when she is playing that she hurts those she is playing with. When she gets too wound up, I try to ignore her, but she will "attack" feet, legs, hands, pant legs. She is not gentle in her attacks, and she clomps down hard. If you react by pushing her away, she just comes back at you. Right now she is sitting in her crate staring at me because she wouldn't settle down. I figure a time-out is appropriate, but I don't want her crate to become a punishment...

Thoughts and ideas are most welcome! I realize this is not a dog to spoil- she will likely take advantage of it. I am making her sit before giving her treats or feeding her. Sit is the only command she has figured out yet. 

Thanks!

Faiths Mom (aka Sandi)


----------



## thezinger (Nov 6, 2008)

mine was the same way at 9 weeks, actually she is still the same at 12 weeks now.

what i do when mine gets really excited attacking my feet, hands, etc. is just dont move whatever body part it is that they are attacking, and shake one of their toys in the air..(you need to keep some on or around you). "why attack the boring non-moving body part when i can get this rope shaking in my face!" someone on this bored told me that idea, its working really well. she seems to be getting the idea that toys are good for play and forgetting about biting us.. sometimes....

as for walking, mine is the same way. if she hears a dog barking in the distance she gets scared. she also gets scared when we're coming up to a house that shes seen a dog barking behind a fence. 

anyways, what i had to do was get her to learn her name first, so that when something is scaring her i can get her attention..

i taught her, her name pretty quick, couple days she had it, during this time we didnt do too much walking, but still did socializing with friends and family.

to teach her name, i would get her attention with a treat and hold it out to the side, she would obviously watch that.. then i would keep saying her name until she looked over at me, then gave the treat. rinse and repeat.

now when we go for walks, and she gets scared of something, i can say her name. she looks at me, then i show her a treat and she comes over. then we work our way past the scary spot. slowly teaching her that following me is the safe way.

at first we sometimes couldnt get a block in either, but now some of the spots where she would keep getting scared or anxious about, she can go by much better. still cautious, but i at least dont have to carry her by it now.

im sure a lot of it has to do with shes a but older now tho too


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Redirect her 'attack' to a tug toy and play with her with that.









For the fear, take her out every day and go as far as you can with her. Each step forward is an accomplishment.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

your dog is 9 weeks old. it just being a puppy. at 9 weeks old my puppy couldn't go 4 blocks. you're walking your puppy around does it have it's second round of shots?

i think you should sign your puppy up for puppy classes. she'll learn how to play there. all of that mouthing/nipping is part of their learning experience. how long have you had your puppy?

to curtail some of the nipping i would hold some neck fur and say "no biting". then i would pet my puppy on the face. if he nipped (which he always did) i just repeated said action. i don't think my method worked. i think my puppy just grew out of the nipping stage.

my boy is still rather mouthy. if he's laying on the sofa or bed with you and yo pet his head he opens his mouth for a lick. he'll also put his mouth on your hand. i can't call this a nip because he just places his mouth around your hand or fingers. he doesn't really close his mouth. it almost like he's tasting you.

hang in there. your puppy will out grow this nipping stage. puppy's don't eat that many fingers or toes you should be ok with what's left.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Sandi. You are correct in not making the crate become a punishment. When putting Sandi in her crate do not make a big deal about it make sure you put something for her to chew or play with.

I assume by hurting others you're referring to her biting and such. Always carry something with you that is appropriate for her to chew on and have plenty of items within reach around the house that you can give her to chew or tug on. You may want to consider putting a treat bag on when you are in the house with her and award and praise the appropriate behavior. work on your focus command by using association. When she looks at you award and praise with a treat and a "good focus/watch!" 

Don't force the walks. Try putting her in the car and driving away from the house and start your walk from there-even if it's two blocks away. She may know where home is and is reacting to the distance from home you've gone. With this being said, you still want to be careful about going places where a lot of dogs frequent at this age.

I see from your initial post that you have had several large dogs in the past and looked into started a class with your puppy. That is great and good luck with getting the right class and trainer.


----------



## KohleePiper (Jun 13, 2007)

Diesel is a lot like that and is gradually getting the hang of "no bite." We have lots of toys aroud the house to redirect. Other ways was making whimpering sounds (like dogs would when then play) when he mouths. We have made progress with this and each days he's been nipping/mouthing less on us and he's 11 weeks old tomorrow. However, I think our other dogs are doing a better job teaching no bite than us humans! LOL

Good luck!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

"wild puppiness"! I LOVE it!!!

As others have advised. A little puppy that age won't be doing much as far as leash walks. Short distances, carry a tug toy, treats, make it fun!!! If you know of an older, gentle dog whose presence will inspire confidence, go for walks together, if that helps. But one or two blocks is plenty at this age, and don't sweat it if you can't even go that far. 

Best absolute best way to deal with the mouthiness is to redirect, and be very very very patient! Scruffing, hitting may make you pup head shy, hands coming towards them should always mean good stuff - like toys!!! 

Good luck, and enjoy the wild puppiness wild it lasts!


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

Sandi, 

Welcome!

We are in exact same boat -- our puppy just turned 9 weeks yesterday!

Not knowing what books you've read already, let me still recommend a great primer on puppihood: http://www.siriuspup.com/pdfs/BEFOREphotos.pdf (allow some time to download).

Our puppy has been home for 8 days and it's only today that we took him in the front yart and into the neighbourhood -- he has been in the backyard till date and only barely covered even that yet! As a puppy, he is still very small!

Just give him lots and lots of love and patience! He is doing nothing wrong! He just does what puppies and dogs do!

And I wouldn't worry about spoiling yet -- just shower with love and caring... It's a very stressful time for her : )

Did you start clicker-training? We did and I cannot tell you what a miracle it is! 

The key thing it gives you is a language communicate to the dog! I started clicking when after I yelp "ipe" he picks up a toy and reward -- you should have seen the look on his face -- "really? You like when I do THAT?" 

And it works! Within a day, he started reacting to my "ipe" but grunting and picking up a toy!

There are very many resources on clicker training including a book that gives a great perspective and overview "Don't Shoot the Dog"!

All the best and do post your questions and experiences here! And do post pictures!!!!! Please, let us look at Faith!!

God bless you and the puppy!

Tanya


----------



## FaithsMom (Nov 30, 2008)

Thank you all for your input! I'm keeping treats with me and I am redirecting with toys- but sometimes she just drops the toy and grabs for the hand. Its a darn good thing I didn't choose a career as a hand model- that would be down the tubes with all the nips I've taken.









Bed time is coming and tomorrow is another day. Looking forward to spending a lot of time on this site!

Sandi


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

Yes, be very careful on puppy walks until 2 weeks after their last parvo shot. I took a 9 week old home once, stopping at a friend's for several days (it was a 1000 mile trip). It was a very quiet neighborhood & this was safe to do there - I took my friend's dog & my 3 yo dog along with the pup out for a walk. When the pup put on the brakes, we just kept going. It didn't take but a few steps before the puppy caught up! Generally, at 12 weeks the pup will venture further with you happier.


----------

